# NY Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

It might not get the billing of the Detroit or LA shows, but the NY Auto Show is always host to numerous important world premieres. This year's event will showcase the all-new Viper, launched under the newly-founded SRT brand. Also look for the reveal of the all-new Nissan Pathfinder, Hyundai Santa Fe, Acura RL and Mercedes SL63 AMG.

See our preview below with live coverage starting April 4th.

Follow Autoguide on Twitter to get all the 2012 New York Auto Show updates in your feed.

More: *NY Auto Show Coverage* on Autoguide.com


----------

